# What is this thing?



## JRaut (Aug 25, 2020)

This gadget was included in an auction lot chock full of random goodies.

The listing described it as a "6 inch machine trammel", though I suspect the person in charge of descriptions had no idea either. Doesn't look like any trammel I've ever seen.

The top 'barrel' can spin around freely. It's got a few sets of halved pins, each of which is stamped with a dimension, presumably the distance between the faces of the halved pins --- "150 MM + 1", "200 MM + 2" and "6.00 IN".

The base is cast iron with the number "12091" cast into it, leading me to believe it's not just some one-off shop-made doohickey.

Any ideas?

Also, anyone want it for the cost of shipping?


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 25, 2020)

That’s a parametric confabulator test bar.


----------



## mikey (Aug 25, 2020)

Caliper calibration tool?


----------



## JRaut (Aug 25, 2020)

mikey said:


> Caliper calibration tool?


That's what I sort of figured, but the flats on the pins all point the same direction, so you can't measure between them all that easily with a caliper or micrometer.

Anyway, dunno. Anyone want it?

Free to a good home.

Or bad home.

Either way.


----------



## stupoty (Aug 25, 2020)

JRaut said:


> That's what I sort of figured, but the flats on the pins all point the same direction, so you can't measure between them all that easily with a caliper or micrometer.
> 
> Anyway, dunno. Anyone want it?
> 
> ...



 I think you measure over the flat side on the right and rounded on the left.

Does it measure at what it says ?

The stamped numbers are quite good and the serial number sort of says not shop made.

Should ebay it with "calibration tool" in the name  looks expensive.


----------



## brino (Aug 25, 2020)

I was going to guess that it is a shop-made Go / No-Go tester for some kinda production shop.
Just a cheap/quick way to control parts without having to measure each one.....

Of course I have no idea about what the product would be.

-brino


----------



## finsruskw (Aug 25, 2020)

No doubt it's a critical part of this assembly


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 25, 2020)

With the advent of ISO 9000 and the like, even shop made tools have to be uniquely identified; i.e, serialized.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 25, 2020)

If no one else wants it I'll pay the flat rate shipping on it. I have a glimmer of an idea for it. Will PM you my address. Thanks, MIke


----------



## extropic (Aug 25, 2020)

I think it's a calibration standard, usually used on a CMM (Coordinate Measuring Machine).
You place it on the stage of the machine and probe each of the flats. Compare the distances indicated by the machine's measuring system to the standard.
Are those magnets on the bottom? I've not seen one before with magnets. CMMs usually have granite tables.
You could use it, along with a DTI, to check the accuracy of the measuring system of an axis of a linear stage or machine.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 25, 2020)

I think it is a tool for verifying DRO setups.  Using a dial gauge, my imagination tells me to move from step to step to validate the interval against the readout.  150mm, 200mm, 6 in spacings seem reasonable to me.  Or it could just be a paperweight.


----------

